# Buying a mirrorless camera



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys, have been an avid clicker for quite some time and have been wanting to upgrade my camera for a year now. Wanted to go for a mirrorless cam for these reasons 

1. awesome pic quality compared to Point and shoots 
2. a fraction of the bulk and weight of DSLRs 
3. lenses are now becoming available (even these are less bulky)
4. very fast operation compared to DSLRs 


my budget is around 40k, and am still shortlisting camera's. Any suggestions


----------



## nac (Apr 20, 2013)

APS C from Canon, Fuji, Samsung and Sony
Four thirds from Olympus and Panasonic
1" from Nikon

* Canon is expensive and out of your budget and so is Fuji
* I am not sure about the availability of Samsung Cameras and lenses)
* Nikon's sensor is smaller in size. 

So, its between Olympus, Panasonic and Sony.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2013)

I suppose mirrorless u mean small ones and not big size like panasonic GF series or sony A37,A57 etc 

If its the small ones ur choice further comes down to olympus and sony nex ....nikon 1series is also good ..I will check then suggest


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2013)

Checked out both these camera's. I read about a list of good mirrorless cameras a few weeks back. Will locate and post that too. 

Thanks for the advice, looking forward to more


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 22, 2013)

If you can extend your budget then nothing beats Sony Alpha NEX-7, I don’t know the price in India but in US it’s around 1200$ with the 18-55


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 27, 2013)

Upadhyay said:


> If you can extend your budget then nothing beats Sony Alpha NEX-7, I don’t know the price in India but in US it’s around 1200$ with the 18-55



True, But even the NEX 6 is a pretty awesome camera, and it's in my budget. 

BTW, lifehacker had this to say about the top mirrorless cameras Five Best Mirrorless Interchangeable Lens Cameras


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 22, 2013)

Ok, so after a solid month of research I have decided to take one from the Sony NEX range of cameras, I'm a bit confused between the NEX 5R and the NEX 6. Both are almost same in terms of the sensor and image quality but the NEX 6 is 10k more and has a electronic vew finder, pop up flash & a mode dial, however it loses out on the touch screen of the NEX 5R. 

Chose the NEX over others since 
1. Easily available and serviceable in India
2. wifi and the ability to use apps has be believing that its abilities will increase in the future
3. bigger sensor means better image quality, low light images, and low ISO noise 
4. I like the compactness of the new powerzoom lenses, the 16-50 pancake being an excellent example. Goes well with the compactness of the entire package 
6. remote release and preview on my android phone 
5. there is a hack system being developed, am hoping for a intervolt meter and something to control the shutter speed in bulb mode


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2013)

The feature which Nex5 misses over nex 6 is good enough...and u will always miss them afterwards


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 22, 2013)

They are pretty good no doubt, but are they worth the extra 10k? I wouldn't have minded if the image quality improved as a result but that is not the case here. And I'm losing out on the (resistive, so laggy) touchscreen


----------



## pranav0091 (May 22, 2013)

@izzikio: Have you tried out any mirrorless cameras in real life. Just asking this because, for someone like me the decrease in weight and dimensions is nothing compared to the loss of that wonderful grip that DSLRs have. Its not like these mirrorless cameras are so much smaller than the dslrs anyway. Especially with a longer lens. Just asking


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2013)

yes viewfinder,pop up flash and mode dial is worth 10k 

image quality is just a hype...all are almost same

y do you think people buy D90 rather then D3200  2 mode dials, viewfinder and wireless flash ability (yaah motor too)


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 23, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @izzikio: Have you tried out any mirrorless cameras in real life. Just asking this because, for someone like me the decrease in weight and dimensions is nothing compared to the loss of that wonderful grip that DSLRs have. Its not like these mirrorless cameras are so much smaller than the dslrs anyway. Especially with a longer lens. Just asking



Yup, have used quite a few of them. I love the images that come out of a DSLR but absolutely hate the fact that if you take it along you become the photographer of the group, others have fun, you take care of the camera and click others having fun  . That's the reason I still haven't swapped my SX120 for a DSLR. And there is this phenomenon of people you meet saying "I have a DSLR, it's at home"

Do give the sony NEX5 with a 16-50 pancake (or a prime lens) a shot. It's compact enough to slip into the pocket of a cargos and takes images that angels would fawn over. And the grip is pretty good, even one handed it's very comfortable to use. 



sujoyp said:


> yes viewfinder,pop up flash and mode dial is worth 10k
> 
> image quality is just a hype...all are almost same
> 
> y do you think people buy D90 rather then D3200  2 mode dials, viewfinder and wireless flash ability (yaah motor too)



Please don't say anything against the D90, I still love the image quality it gives B). My main grips were 

1. pop up flash - you can detach and carry the flash for the 5R, its pretty compact
2. EVF - as a P&S user, not really used it that much, plus I wear glasses
3. Mode dial - The onscreen dial in the 5R is pretty usable too
4. Hotshoe - I assume that sony proprietary to ISO adapters are available
5. touchscreen - seems to offer so much promise
6. Price - USD 190 would go a long way to me getting a prime lens 

Am sure if you're still reading this you're just on the verge of tearing out your hair  but, I'm confused and very eager to buy.... an awesome combination for a salesman but lethal for a shopper


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2013)

Against??  I said people buy that 6 years old D90 DSLR instead of 1 yr old D3200 coz of advantages of D90 

1. POP-up flash....u have to carry one more thing...which if u forgot in a evening party u r gone 
2. EVF...u r not used to it is ok but viewfinders are always faster then back screen...also when u attach a longer lens its impossible to hold a cam like point and shoot and looking at screen...in any case after using viewfinder for last 2-3 years ...i dont find back screen usefull anymore 
3. mode dial..u will be agian limiting urself ..u will continously see on screen to change settings...thats slow
4.Hotshoe...yaah that u will get from sony and many chineese manufactures have it now specially for nex
5...touchscreen...try taking a landscape in afternoon....i am sure u will see nothing on screen in afternoon...u r considering some idle conditions like clean hands, no sweat, small lens, low light etc....but if hands r dirty and sweaty, u r shooting in day time...u will be stuck.
6. price is ur choice...

I am not tearing my hair (very less left   ) but smiling on u


----------



## nac (May 23, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just wanted an opinion of why an SLR and not a mirroless (MILC)



I haven't used a camera which has EVF but I have tried a DSLR and I like OVF a lot. That's a massive difference DSLR vs SX130. 

I give a lot of weightage to OVF, extra buttons and knobs, focus speed/performance when comparing MILC and DSLR. I have no problem with the size of the DSLR, in fact I like to have a bulky one than a compact.

Since you emphasis more on size don't get confused between DSLR or MILC, but you can very well between 5R and 6


----------



## pranav0091 (May 23, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Yup, have used quite a few of them. I love the images that come out of a DSLR but absolutely hate the fact that if you take it along you become the photographer of the group, others have fun, you take care of the camera and click others having fun  . That's the reason I still haven't swapped my SX120 for a DSLR. And there is this phenomenon of people you meet saying "I have a DSLR, it's at home"
> 
> Do give the sony NEX5 with a 16-50 pancake (or a prime lens) a shot. It's compact enough to slip into the pocket of a cargos and takes images that angels would fawn over. And the grip is pretty good, even one handed it's very comfortable to use.
> 
> ...



+1 to noth nac and Sujoy's points
Let me try to dissect your concerns one by one.

The first one is very very subjective. there is no guarantee that you wont be the photogrpher of the group if you opt for a mirrorless over a DSLR. Infact it could very well be quite the opposite.

I doubt the pocketability of the NEX series. But that can be subjective. I am worried of the damage it might incurr from the random hits it will endure in the pockets, assuming that you dont hate the weight in the first place. Remember, this is the age when a 180g phone is considered bulky.

1. That goes against pocketability. Now you have two devices instead of one and the size difference is also a lot smaller as compared to a DSLR which have a usable pop-up flash.
2. You arent used to it. I suggest you give them a go at some local showroom and learn the meaning of those various numbers and signs you see in an OVF. I dont care about the LCD screens for anything other than reviewing the images anymore. OVF FTW.
3. Mode dials FTW. Operation without removing your eye from the OVF in those very rare occasions when you want to switch to the no-flash modes.
4. No comments
5. I fail to see the promise here. If you are spending a lot on a camera it has to be justified. What does a touchscreen provide that is any harder on a HW button? I feel its the opposite. Just like how touchscreens can never beat a physical keypad on phones.
6. I didnt get this point.

it might appear that we are a DSLR lobby group here 
But trust us, the little things matter a lot. Hell, when i was in the market for a DSLR, I paid nearly 10k more for the jump from the 1100D to the 600D and it was mainly for the grip and swivel screens.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 23, 2013)

Guess i'm outgunned here  . the extra money for these features makes a lot of sense explained this way. Guess I'm just a little hesitant about not getting enough value for the money I'm spending here. 

Next up is the chore of pestering the Jumbo electronics / reliance digital and sony world people to see who will give me the largest discount on the 49k price


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally got the Sony NEX 6

Got it with a bag, a 48mbps 16GB card, a UV and polarizing filter all for 49k . 

Easyday can also get you the cam on order, the freebies are largely the same with a tripod replacing the polarizing filter. Price is 49k there too

Amazon.in has it for 45k, however not very sure of how their EMI system works out, so decided to go and purchase from a shop.

The camera is pretty good, some of the best features 
1. excellent guides, will guide you on what each and every setting does, plus has predefined modes for a lot of stuff (best is low light handheld shots, it takes multiple shots and joins them to reduce noise)
2. Very compact, can go into a cargos, or jacket or coat pocket


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ congos bro.. waiting for some pics.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

guys one of my friend is looking for a mirror-less camera...

please gv your suggestions...his budget is around 25k

how are these Nikon-J1 vs Samsung-NX1000 vs Sony_Alpha_NEX-3??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 20, 2013)

I tried out the sony NEX 3 too, it's not all that different from the 5r and 6. Just a slightly lower spec'd sensor 14.1 MP, 25 focus points and 720p video recording. It's body is also different from the magnesium alloy that the 5r has. Other than that you have all the benefits that the 5r and 6 have (which you can check out in the posts above). 

one of the older but good reviews Sony NEX-3 Review | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2013)

Abhidev, did your friend end up buying the cam?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2013)

He is probably going with the Samsung one.... As Sony cams are costly


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2013)

pretty cool, so which samsung one and what is it costing him?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2013)

wow samsung one...give us feedback... the only problem with samsung is propitiatory mount...no other lens maker makes there lens...u will say adapter are there but still its restrictive ..


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2013)

He hasn't bought it yet but he is more learning towards it... Will keep you guys posted on what cam he gets


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 10, 2013)

sony 300 or 3000 something like this name newly launched


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 16, 2013)

Will need to google it up. What is it costing him?


----------

